# Japanese Stair Case Joinery



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Pretty neat joinery in this stair case making video.


----------



## endgrainy (Mar 25, 2013)

Impressive! The aggressive chisel cuts with a metal hammer were interesting to see. When my amateur chisel hands try to do that, I typically ruin the joinery. Experts.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

It really is amazing and i'd like to see their sharpening techniques as those chisels

look way sharp.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool! Amazing what a craftsman can do with a chisel and hammer.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I thought before he put that wedge in there was a big gap in his joinery but not so. a true craftsman.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I found that interesting as well.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Very interesting. So much better/stronger than cutting out the entire triangle for stair stringers. Thanks for sharing, waho!


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the link. What an amazing demonstration of craftsmanship. The edges, corners, and ends of each dado look to be perfect. Given a lot of practice and several attempts I might be able to make one tread and riser dado, but to make a perfect run the entire length of the stairs is incredible. That would be hard to duplicate even with a router and jig and cleaning up the corners by hand.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You're welcome Candy, the chisel work for the stringers and risers was impressive no doubt.

So true Kazooman! I think they saw the dados to a set depth and then chisel out the remainder
at said depth because those treads and risers need to be flush.

Great craftsmanship!


----------

